# Neuen Helm- was fährt ihr?



## joob45 (28. Juni 2005)

ich suche nen neuen helm und möchte mir eure meinungen bzw. testberichte anschauen. sollte für cc sein leicht luftig und natürliche top aussehen.

dachte an einen shain gara. was meint ihr


----------



## polo (28. Juni 2005)

kriterium #1: der helm muß passen
bei großen firmen - bell, giro... - sind die qualitativen unterschiede nicht so groß.
je mehr , desto weniger gewicht, mehr lüftungsschlitze und gimmicks
ach so... ich reden von cc-helmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PIMP (28. Juni 2005)

junge protec


----------



## murd0c (28. Juni 2005)

Hi


also ich fahre einen Giro Indicator unisize

der passt super
ich schwitze nur etwas an der Stirn

ansonsten top

~50 


----------



## Steppenwolfff (28. Juni 2005)

Casco Vautron, 179,95   

War der einzige, der auf meinen Schädel passte.


----------



## mox (28. Juni 2005)

Ich fahre mit einem MET 5th Element, hat mir optisch ganz gut gefallen und passt super!


----------



## elvis4000 (28. Juni 2005)

Bei mir war der Helmkauf vor 4 Monaten ein riesen Akt.
Die Modelle der Firmen MET, Giro, Casco, Bell und auch Cratoni haben einfach nicht auf meinen Schädel gepasst, ohne das ich nach wenigen Minuten Druckstellen am Vorderkopf bekommen habe. Nach ewigem Suchen, bin ich nun zu einem Uvex Supersonic gekommen, der Perfekt passt. Optisch gibt es bestimmt schönere Helme, doch der Helm muss 100%ig passen, sonst trägt man ihn doch nicht. 
Wer also keine Stink-Normale Rübe hat, der sollte vielleicht einmal die Produkte von Uvex probieren.


Gruß 

Elvis


----------



## Deleted 39826 (28. Juni 2005)

met fahr ich seit 7 jahren. bitte nicht weitersagen  so langsam loest sich aber die inmolding verklebung zum deckel 

bin dann rund: casco drueckt hinten auf meinen hinterkopf. total unangenehm.

giro hat fummelige rasterung und miese gurtfuehrung. sogar noch fummeliger als der MET.

und: nen 45 (90E UVP  im geschaeft)  euro helm von uvex hats dann getan. einfaches stellrad. auf denk opf, stellrad zudrehen. fertig.

es muss nciht immer der teuerste sein. passen tun sie alle. gewichtsmaessig geben sie sich kaum was. nur im preis ist alles von 50 bis 200 euro drin


----------



## Effendi Sahib (28. Juni 2005)

ALDI: Leicht, etwas langweilige Optik, unschlagbar preiswert ( 7,-)


----------



## Stuerza (28. Juni 2005)

Giro Atmos im Fassa Bortolo Design. Der luftigste Helm den ich je hatte! Zugegeben nicht gerade billig, aber die haben eine replacement Garantie bei Giro. Wenn du bei einen Sturz den Helm beschädigst, bekommst den nächsten Giro zum halben Preis!


----------



## JunkieHoernchen (28. Juni 2005)

KED Alien - passt und ist schwarz! *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (28. Juni 2005)

Effendi Sahib schrieb:
			
		

> ALDI: Leicht, etwas langweilige Optik, unschlagbar preiswert ( 7,-)



den mal alle 3 monate neu kaufen muss. macht pro saision (6 monate bei mir ) 14 euro pro jahr. 

ziemlich teuer.

uebrigens: den aldi hab ich mir vor ort angeguckt. s chon beim betrachten ist die helmschale mir fast entgegengerollt  

also wirklich. so billig..

und demgegenueber: radhandschuhe, 3 euro. haette gedacht, dass die keien 4 touren halten. jetzt, 2 monate, fast taeglicher einsatz (!) immern och problmelos.

lange winterhandschuhe, 2 euro, runtergesetzt, top!

radshirts und laufshirts, einwandfrei.

radhose: stoff, extrem robust und robuste naehte, sitzpolster: katastrophe.

rad-winter-hose: super warm, front komplett winddicht. preis, 10 euro: genial..

aldi trinkrucksack: faellt biem anfassen schon ausienander

ich hab eniges an aldi radzeug. wichtig ist einfach, die zettel aufzuheben. denn manches ist fuer den preis top (wirklich top!), anderes gibt nach kurzer zeit den geist auf.


----------



## ArmerStudent (29. Juni 2005)

Ich fahr nen GIRO, frag mich nicht nach dem Modell. Aber eins steht fest, geh in nen Bikemax oder in einen ähnlichen "Raddiscount", da kriegste manchmal richtig gute Angebote. Mein Helm hätte ca. 130 Euro kosten sollen, ich hab den für 60 gekriegt. Zum einen, weil er ein Auslaufmodell war (ist mir egal), zum anderen, weil ich den Preis nochmal drücken konnte...
Also nicht gleich nen überteuerten Helm kaufen...

Ben


----------



## karmakiller (29. Juni 2005)

also ich fahre zwar nicht den Aldi-Helm, hab ihn mir damals aber auch angesehen, weil ich ja vor Ort war um mir Radunterhosen zu kaufen   
fand den eigentlich auch ok - für 7  , war TÜV & GS geprüft und ich glaub nicht dass man da ständig nen neuen braucht - aber von der Optik    naja Geschmackssache

ich fahre einen Cratoni Zethos (bin auch sehr zufrieden damit) , hatte auch schon mal den Met5Th Element (auch gut, aber der Cratoni hat den einfacheren Verstellmechanismus) an und den Giro Atmos    - was soll ich sagen, der Atmos ist schon genial   
aber leider auch so teuer    der Cratoni hat mich 40  gekostet, den Atmos gibts selbst bei ebay nicht unter 120  - naja viell irgendwann, wenn ich mal Geld zu viel habe 

aber eine allgemeine Empfehlung ist wie bei Sätteln eigentlich unmöglich , jeder ist anders


----------



## winddancer1401 (29. Juni 2005)

elvis4000 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir war der Helmkauf vor 4 Monaten ein riesen Akt.
> Die Modelle der Firmen MET, Giro, Casco, Bell und auch Cratoni haben einfach nicht auf meinen Schädel gepasst, ohne das ich nach wenigen Minuten Druckstellen am Vorderkopf bekommen habe. Nach ewigem Suchen, bin ich nun zu einem Uvex Supersonic gekommen, der Perfekt passt. Optisch gibt es bestimmt schönere Helme, doch der Helm muss 100%ig passen, sonst trägt man ihn doch nicht.




Ist bei mir auch so gewesen. Zig Helme anprobiert, von Giro über MET und was weiß ich nicht alles. Ich bin dann auch beim UVEX supersonic rs gelandet. 


Viele Grüße

Klaus


----------



## der Bauer (29. Juni 2005)

Beim Uvex Supersonic hatte ich aber das Problem, dass er mir nicht gut passte, ich wollte ihn mir auch mal kaufen...
Jetzt habe ich mir den hier  gekauft:
Zwar schwerer als die anderen, aber hammermäßige Belüftung durch riesige Belüftungsöffnungen, die die Leutchen mit Carbonverstärkungen erreicht haben.  
Ist zwar teuer (140), Specialized macht es aber genauso wie Giro. Bis 3 Jahre nach Kaufdatum bei Sturz 50%...


----------



## der Bauer (29. Juni 2005)

Ach so, Visier ist auch dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (29. Juni 2005)

alpha-centauri schrieb:
			
		

> aldi trinkrucksack: faellt beim anfassen schon auseinander



nein

gruß
fone


----------



## mutze__ (29. Juni 2005)

Hi,

habe mir vor kurzer Zeit den Specialized Helm Aurora angeschaut und er hat auch auf Anhieb gepasst. Da ich keine Haar auf dem Kopf habe ist er von der Belüftung her top. Er hat auch von einer best. Fahrradzeitschrift das Prädikat "Kauftip" bekommen. Der Preis mit 90 kann sich auch sehen lassen, genauso wie die gute Optik (meine Meinung). Da habe ich dann auch gleich den gleichen für meine Kleine bestellt (natürlich die Lady Version). Sie ist auch zufrieden, ausser mit der Belüftung ... naja, bei der Wolle auf'm Kopf   

Hier mal ein Bild ... Helm Aurora

Wenn Du noch etwas mehr ausgeben willst, 140, dann nimm den Decibel. Der hat eine noch etwas krassere Optik und/durch größere Lüftungsöffnungen. Hat von dieser best. Fahrradzeitschrift übrigens das Prädikat "Testsieger" bekommen.

Hier das Bild von dem Helm ... Helm Decibel 

Ach ja, das Verschlusssystem finde ich auch sehr gut (nervt nicht und ist einfach einzustellen). Die Rasten am Hinterkopf finde ich so genial, man bräuchte eigentlich gar nicht mehr den Helm über den Gurt festmachen, so fest sitzt er durch die Dinger.
Unter www.bikerstreff.de kannst Du Dir auch noch die anderen Farben anschauen.

Ich hoffe Dir etwas geholfen zu haben.

Gruß Mutze


----------



## Effendi Sahib (29. Juni 2005)

Aldi-Racing:

Das komische Kinnpolster habe ich sofort entfernt, der Helm paßt mir ansonsten super (was man von einigen 10x so teuren nicht sagen kann).

Die Helmschale ist etwas billig drübergestülpt und mit Klebeband fixiert, was jedoch seinen Zweck erfüllt und nach einem Crash ohnehin egal sein dürfte.

Mein Kumpel benutzt seinen Aldi-Helm seit etwa zwei Jahren und ist auch sehr zufrieden, Tchibo hat das Modell ebenfalls vertrieben.

Die langweilige Optik habe ich durch zwei Aufkleber etwas "gepimped", werde bei Gelegenheit noch dezente Reflektorstreifen anbringen (entgültiger Garantieverlust).

Ich bin kein Freund davon, nur Marken- oder nur Discounterware einzusetzen, manchmal sind jedoch die Angebote der Discounter zumindest nicht schlechter...

Der Aldi-Helm ist übrigens auch deutlich leichter als manches Profi-Modell, die Belüftung finde ich (ohne große Vergleichsmöglichkeit) gut.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (29. Juni 2005)

also ich freu mich ja, wenn du mit modell 7 euro zufrieden bist. einmal fuer den geldbeutel und auch fuer aldi selbst.

mir war das teil aber komplett unzureichend. ich bn mit dem grad mal 40 euro uvex boss rss sehr zufrieden. einzig, was mich stoert ist das kein inmold die schalde am styropor dran haelt. aber immer noch weitaus besser verkelbt als am modell aldi. 

egal. wichtig ist ohnehin: deckel auf der pelle. da ist egal was und egal wie teuer.

ich haette mir gerne wieder nen met geholt. aber deren nackenverschluss ist genauso fummelig ungenau wie der von giro.

der casco drehverschluss ist feiner gerastert als der von uvex. dafuer drueckt der casco viper.


----------



## drivingghost (29. Juni 2005)

Giro Pneumo. Schön und leicht und sitzt perfekt.


----------



## mac719 (30. Juni 2005)

Fahre einen weißen, super leichten MET Ippogrifo!


----------



## Coolwater (1. Juli 2005)

wir fahren beide nen casco viper. TOP! kostet aber auch nen bissle mehr....

greez, coolwater


----------



## joob45 (1. Juli 2005)

So habe mir heute einen Specialized Decibel in schwarz matt geholt.

Preis stolze 140,--.

Super Passform für meinen Kopf und sieht wirklich super cool aus.

3 Jahre 50% Garantie.

Bin sehr zufrieden bis jetzt.

Danke ans Forum


----------



## fazzy (1. Juli 2005)

casco viper in blau/silber (für ca. 50 euro bei ebay 2004) in xl - top!


----------



## cerrotorre (1. Juli 2005)

wenn ich mir jetzt einen neuen Helm kaufen müßte, würde ich wieder Cratoni (z.Z. Xenon) nehmen. Und zwar den Tremor. Super 222g leicht, wenn man auf das unnötige Visier von der Tribal-Version verzichten kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (1. Juli 2005)

fone schrieb:
			
		

> nein
> 
> gruß
> fone



Stimmt!!! Ich fahre den Aldi Trinkrucksack(den schwarzen) jetzt schon über 1 Jahr und das einzige, was bis jetzt kaputtgegangen ist, ist einer der beiden
Reißverschlusszumachdinger. Ist aber kein Problem - sind ja 2 dran.
Der hat sogar einen Regenüberzug im Gegensatz zum M.U.L.E    .
Ach ja, ich habe den Casco Vautron und den 5.Element. Beides gute Helme, wobei mir der Vautron von der Optik besser gefällt.Ist eben Geschmacksache.


----------



## fanatec (1. Juli 2005)

Etto Dynoxxus.... ich find geiler Helm, passt gut, relativ leicht und auch noch optisch ganz ansprechend. (und ich muss nich alle 3 Monate was neues kaufen   )


----------



## Skinny Norris (1. Juli 2005)

In der neuen bike sport news ist übrigens ein großer Helmtest. Vielleicht hilft dir der ja weiter....


----------



## L_u_t_z (2. Juli 2005)

Uvex Supersonic 

passt mir prima und ist leicht


----------



## bommel66 (2. Juli 2005)

Uvex Supersonic RS

der erste Helm, bei dem ich nicht merke, dass ich einen auf habe...


----------



## coyote (2. Juli 2005)

Fahre seit kurzem einen Giro Havoc und finde den einfach


----------



## Plasmaboards (2. Juli 2005)

mutze schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal ein Bild ... Helm Aurora
> 
> Hier das Bild von dem Helm ... Helm Decibel


Hast du auch ein Bild, dass den Aurora oder Decibel genau von vorn zeigt?


----------



## randberliner (2. Juli 2005)

Hi, 

hab mir vor gut zwei Jahren den MET 5th Element gekauft. Hatte davor den ziemlich warmen Casco Viper Mountain, da war ich durchaus bereit 120 Euronen (-ouch-) für den zu dieser Zeit wohl am besten belüfteten Helm auszugeben; ist bei mir das wichtigste Kriteritum. Erster Fahreindruck: stürmisch! Ohne all das Polsterzeugs (auch optisch) astrein. 

Mein persöhnlicher Geiheimtipp: Haare schneiden  ,bringt weit mehr als manch neuer Kopfschutz

mfg
Lennart


----------



## joob45 (3. Juli 2005)

hier bilder vom decibel-hatte gestern ne 40 km tour und muß sagen super belüftet-top halt. einfach super. na ja aber verflucht teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bosen (7. Juli 2005)

Juhuuuuuuuuuuuuu! Hab auch nen neuen Helm!

Habe heute in der City nen bisschen nach Helmen gestöbert, weil ich noch mit nem Tschibo-Helm meiner Freundin durch die Gegend düse.   Bei KEHA in Hannover hab ich mir also die sehr hübschen Giro-Modelle angeguckert..... hängen geblieben bin ich natürlich bei dem 160-Model "Pneumo", der allerdings ausserhalb meiner Preisklasse liegt........ DACHTE ICH! 

Der freundliche Verkäufer hat mir einen Giro "Pneumo" (Feb 2005) für sagenhafte 110 angeboten. Bei einem Preis von ca. 130 bei eBay und den Webshops habe ich gleich zugeschlagen.

  Hätte ich nicht erwartet so einen Preis zu bekommen bei den Händler.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (7. Juli 2005)

giro? und du kommst mit fummeliger gurtverteilung und umstaendliche zweihaendige nackenbandverstellung gut zurecht?


----------



## tantemucki (7. Juli 2005)

Hi all!
nachdem sich mein cratoni in alle einzelteile aufgelöst hat (der schließmechanismus hat mich eh genervt) habe ich seit drei wochen einen aurora. klasse teil, ohne viel schnickschnack und sieht nicht so aufgebröselt aus (hab nur dauern diesen werbeslogan im kopf, aurora mit dem sonnenstern....)
angie


----------



## StarvinMarvin (7. Juli 2005)

Hab nen Alpina Thunder. Bin zufrieden damit und reicht vollkommen aus. Find denn sogar besser als Bell modelle, da hier der Verschlussmechanismus klasse ist und bei Bell mich nicht überzeugte.


----------



## Bosen (8. Juli 2005)

alpha-centauri schrieb:
			
		

> giro? und du kommst mit fummeliger gurtverteilung und umstaendliche zweihaendige nackenbandverstellung gut zurecht?



Bisher habe ich das Teil nur im Geschäft und kurz im Schlafzimmer vorim Spiegel aufgehbat.  Und da gings ganz prima....aber die Praxis wirds zeigen. Aber tragen lässt er sich ganz bequem.... als ob man keinen Helm aufhätte.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (9. Juli 2005)

Bin die ganze Zeit Cratoni Xenon, mit dem ich auch sehr zufrieden war.

Jetzt habe ich einen Uvex Supersonic RS. Hab verschiedenes aufprobiert, der paßte am besten. 
Als einer der wenigen hat er auch noch ein Fliegennetz.   

Gruß     Geisterfahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## merida (9. Juli 2005)

Ich habe einen Bell Stryker. Ist eigentlich ein Jugendhlem, nur nachdem ich ich ca. 30 Helme aufprobiert hatte war dies neben dem high end Modell von Trek der einzige der auf meinen Kopf passte   . Abgesehen vom Preis hatte der Trek, als RR-Modell, keinen Schild und den wollte ich damls unbedingt haben. Nach der 2. Tour habe ich den Schild allerding abgebaut und trage jetzt eine Mütze (Radrennmütze) darunter finde ich angenehmer   .

Einen einzigen Nachteil hat der Helm für mich, dass Verstellsystem ist extrem fummelig, dies haben andere Hersteller deutlich besser gelöst. Ansonsten bin ich zufrieden


----------



## skyphab (12. Juli 2005)

Ich habe mir heute nen MET 5th Element gekauft.
UVP liegt ja bei 129 Eur, ein Fachhändler hier im Ort will MET aber loswerden und nur noch seine Uvex verschachern.

Mein Glück, ich kam damit an den anodized für 89,59


----------



## stahlgabi (12. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe auch letzte Woche zugeschlagen und habe mir einen Giro E2 special edition in (frosch)grün-weiß geholt.   Bei ebay ein Schnäppchen, wenn man bedenkt, dass es den eigentlich in der Farbe gar nicht mehr gibt und wenn, dann ab EUR 170,--aufwärts. Eigentlich viel zu schade, um sich damit auf die Nase zu legen.   
Außerdem ist noch ein Helmcase dabei - auch ziemlich praktisch, wenn man viel auf Reisen ist.

Meinen alten Giro Gila bin ich mind. 6 Jahre gefahren und war immer top zufrieden damit.


----------



## skyphab (12. Juli 2005)

@stahlgabi: Ja und was hast du für dein Schnäppchen gezahlt, dass es ein Schnäppchen war?


----------



## stahlgabi (12. Juli 2005)

117,-- inkl. Porto !


----------



## Sandman633 (12. Juli 2005)

Ich = Ked Drive. Sitzt, passt und hat Luft. Uvex hat mir einfach nicht gepasst.  

Da alle Helme die Mindestanforderung erfüllen müssen, tuts eigentlich auch der Helm von Aldi. Und ob ein 130 Helm besser schützt als einer für 20?. Tragekomfort lasse ich gelten (und die Einbildung, gleich etwas besser fahren zu können, wenn man den gleichen Helm wie die Cracks hat  ). 

Optik ist doch wurscht. Das Design sieht man sowieso nicht, wenn man den trägt.

Greetz Sandman633


----------



## tvaellen (12. Juli 2005)

@ Sandman633
Na so einfach ist es denn doch nicht. Ich habe hier noch einen alten TIME Helm. Darunter schwitzt man wie blöde, wenn der Puls auf Touren kommt. Ausserdem lässt er sich nicht 100%ig am Kopf fixieren, sondern wackelt immer ein bisschen. Deswegen trage ich den nur noch auf Stadtfahrten, wo mich das nicht stört. 

Ich war im Frühjahr bei Rose in Bocholt und habe bestimmt 20 Helme probiert.
Mein Fazit war: Giro passt für meinen Kopf leider nicht 
MET dagegen klasse  Habe mir deshalb den 5th Element gekauft.
Fürs Rennradfahren habe ich noch einen Casco Viper. Der passt auch gut.

Das ist aber alles sehr subjektiv (wie Sattel oder Schuhe). Beim nächsten Kopf kann das mit der Passform ganz anders aussehen 

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## chris_sunshine (12. Juli 2005)

Also fahr seit etwa 6 Monaten einen Met 5th Element. Das Ding ist   
War Testsieger in der Bike bzw Mountainbike, leicht, Öffnungen ohne Ende und das geilste er ist in Anthrazit Metallic. Hab die Größe M paast so ziemlich auf alle Köpfe, vorher aber auf jedem Fall ausprobieren. Was auch sehr praktisch ist, an der Front kann man sehr gut eine Helmlampe fixieren, hab die Zenix von Black Diamond dran, die Helmfixierung ist auch sehr praktisch. Hab ihn bei Bicycles für günstige 89 Euro erworben. 
Alles in einem Top


----------



## skyphab (13. Juli 2005)

chris_sunshine schrieb:
			
		

> Also fahr seit etwa 6 Monaten einen Met 5th Element. Das Ding ist
> War Testsieger in der Bike bzw Mountainbike, leicht, Öffnungen ohne Ende und das geilste er ist in Anthrazit Metallic. Hab die Größe M paast so ziemlich auf alle Köpfe, vorher aber auf jedem Fall ausprobieren. Was auch sehr praktisch ist, an der Front kann man sehr gut eine Helmlampe fixieren, hab die Zenix von Black Diamond dran, die Helmfixierung ist auch sehr praktisch. Hab ihn bei Bicycles für günstige 89 Euro erworben.
> Alles in einem Top



Willkommen im Club 
Als ich zu nem Kollegen meinte '5th Element' hat er gemeint 'Ja wie, zum Film jetzt?'. Ich hab daraufhin gesagt, dass oben drauf groß Bruce Willis ist


----------



## Blade13 (1. August 2005)

Hi,Giro skyliner in schwarz.leicht sitzt gut und ist günstig!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schweffl (1. August 2005)

Hi,

Met 5.th Element in Blau/ Weiss


----------



## harro-1 (1. August 2005)

UVEX  Super sonic RS        

Superteil - leicht - bequem - und vor allen Dingen nicht so warm, durch gute Luftzirkulation

 
Harald


----------



## jörg0234 (1. August 2005)

Kann mich da nur anschliessen.
Fahre seit ein paar Monaten MET 5TH ELEMENT.
Würde ich jederzeit wieder kaufen.
Top Belüftung und sehr leicht.
Geniale Optik.


----------



## M!ke (1. August 2005)

ich hab den hier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Super Belüftung und top zum Anpassen.    Bin Super zufrieden..

edit: hab den in Blau


----------



## Levty (2. August 2005)

grad vor paar wochen gekauft, 5th element, im moment liegt der glaub ich vorne, film ahb ich nciht gesehen, aber der helm is hamma! leicht und luftig! nur 75â¬ bei www.velospecial.de (blau/grau) hau rein!


----------



## FuzzyLogic (2. August 2005)




----------



## Jogi (3. August 2005)

Hallo,

ich hab nun bereits den 3. Giro Helm: E2   
nachdem ich schon zwei Exodus gecrasht hab  

Ich komm mit dem Verstellmechanismus (RocLock) sehr gut zurecht,
da brauch ich auch keine zwei Hände zum Verstellen.

Jogi


----------



## Fabeymer (3. August 2005)

Ich bin seit gestern Besitzer eines Torro von Alpina.
Den gibt es grad bei Karstadtsport in München runtergesetzt auf 39 statt ich glaube 69 .
Passt mir gut, ist schick und schön leicht.


----------



## Deleted3300 (3. August 2005)

FuzzyLogic schrieb:
			
		

>




Hey!

Selbigen hab ich auch! Normalerweise kostet der, wenn mich net alles täuscht, UVP um die 180 - hab ihn für 80 bekommen.

Der Beste Helm, den ich je hatte. Und sieht rattenscharf aus, die Farbe hat sogar nen leichten Flip-Flop-Effekt 

gruß,
reno


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elektromaulwurf (5. August 2005)

harro-1 schrieb:
			
		

> UVEX  Super sonic RS
> 
> Superteil - leicht - bequem - und vor allen Dingen nicht so warm, durch gute Luftzirkulation
> 
> ...


----------



## KiStEo5 (5. August 2005)

Ich fahr seit neuem einen Giro Havoc




Der hat meinen alten KED VS abgelöst der bei einem Sturz ums Leben kam ^^ Werde nie wieder einen KED fahren. dieser Giro gefällt mir einfach besser!!


----------



## HB76 (9. August 2005)

Also icch fahr auch Met 5th Element ist echt top das Teil.
Super geile Belüftung (Löcher ohne Ende) und man merk fast net das da was auf der Rübe ist!!

Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen


----------

